# UD Zephyrus Sub Ohm



## Rafique (19/5/15)

Any vendors bringing this tank in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (19/5/15)

It's on the wishlist, but I think there will be other vendors that will beat us to it, we have Capella's and TFA to do first

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ComplexChaos (19/5/15)

We have placed an order, the first batch sold out so we getting from the second batch and they should be here 2nd week in June.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (19/5/15)

I shall have to wait then.

Any Idea when you getting it Derick ? 


Awesome Complex Choas, whats the price range .


----------



## Derick (19/5/15)

Rafique said:


> I shall have to wait then.
> 
> Any Idea when you getting it Derick ?
> 
> ...


It's gonna depend on a variety of things I'm afraid, so I doubt we would get it any sooner than Complex Chaos


----------



## Rafique (19/5/15)

Derick said:


> It's gonna depend on a variety of things I'm afraid, so I doubt we would get it any sooner than Complex Chaos



ok Thanks.


----------



## ComplexChaos (19/5/15)

Rafique said:


> I shall have to wait then.
> 
> Any Idea when you getting it Derick ?
> 
> ...


It all depends on the import costs, but looks like it will be +-R450 each.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KieranD (19/5/15)

Vape Cartel is also in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (20/5/15)

Hey Kieran do u have stock


----------



## Sir Vape (21/5/15)

We have a shipment arriving early next week. Tank looks awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (21/5/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have a shipment arriving early next week. Tank looks awesome


Great news!! You guys never seize to disappoint!! The tank does look awesome.. Definitely placing an order as soon as it gets in. Will the Breakfast at Teleos juices also be arriving soon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justink (24/5/15)

This tank really does look awesome, will definitely place an order with you @Sir Vape as soon as it arrives, any confirmed day of arrival yet? Want to make sure I don't miss out on this one before they're all sold out. 
I've been in the market for a tank with good flavour and more importantly, a combination of good flavour and good airflow, for my everyday run-around vape (and believe me in my industry there is no walking, only running around).
I was looking at getting the goliath, then saw the Cthulhu and now finally, I'm definitely sold on the Zephyrus.
P.S wish you guys were coming to VapeCon, would've been great to meet you in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/5/15)

They will be arriving Wed bro. Tanks looks awesome and from the reviews so far they look like a WINNER. They will be up tomorrow on the site to order but obviously go out when they arrive. You will have in time for the weekend 

Would have been awesome to have met up as well. I'm sure we will be there for a vape meet real soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (24/5/15)

Sir Vape said:


> They will be arriving Wed bro. Tanks looks awesome and from the reviews so far they look like a WINNER. They will be up tomorrow on the site to order but obviously go out when they arrive. You will have in time for the weekend
> 
> Would have been awesome to have met up as well. I'm sure we will be there for a vape meet real soon



You getting the coils too?


----------

